# MR - Delivery Times



## Deca Devil (Oct 31, 2003)

Just wondering what the general delivery times are?

Ordered last Wednesday, it was then shipped by MR on the Thursday (which I was mightivly impressed with) I know it left the US on Friday afternoon as I have been using the tracker, but since then nothing!!

I know it's only been a week, just wondering that's all. Any Uk guys have any problems in delivery?

Cheers

DD


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Can take about 14 days form the staes i think depends if it was expressed shipped or not.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Normally takes 5-7 working days for me.

MR are good on customer service, I've always received mine in this time. I would have thought with that ordering date it should be with you on monday.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Is should take about one week from the time they ship.

I bet you should have it monday or tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Deca Devil (Oct 31, 2003)

That's great cheers guys, just really excited to use it now!!


----------



## riddles (Mar 30, 2006)

Anytime there is a holiday near things tend to slow down a little and if I am not mistaken Easter is right around the corner.


----------



## Deca Devil (Oct 31, 2003)

Took bang on 2 weeks from order to delivery, started this week so let you know how I get on.

Thanks guys

DD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I could have swore someone was saying there was a shortage of IGF-1 from MR.

Send him an e-mail if you dont get it tomorrow.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh man, just remembered. It comes in gel packs and they dont want the perishable products sitting in the shipping terminals so they wont ship probably till monday which means you will get it on wednesday.

They wont let it get warm.

That will upset customers if that happens.

That is what the guys did with the HGH I used to order, if they thought there was any chance I would not get it by the end of the week they shipped it first thing Monday.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You should have had it by now.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Who are MR anyway? I'm interested?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

chrisj22 said:


> Who are MR anyway? I'm interested?


Muscle Research


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

and I am glad Hackski is here to answer questions because Man I have been slacking and I apologize. Just been busy trying to get everyones orders filled and out in a timely manner. If I don't I have many angry emails :rage:

Lol, Thanks for all the support all of you at UKMuscle have shown me.

MR


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No probs, I need to suck up so I can get a code for my next purchase

I have ordered there twice before with zero problems.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

pharmboy said:


> 8 days from ordering it arrived. I am in the USA like the company is.
> 
> Extremely well packaged and was cold when it arrived.


Bang some now and tell me how the vains in the forearms look tomorrow

IM that stuff with a slin needle.

If you can use the 1/4 inch needle, the less trapped in the needle the better off you are, not only that but at the bottom it is a bitch to get it all out, sucks.

I shot some bac water in to get the last little bit out.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Bang some now and tell me how the vains in the forearms look tomorrow


not fair....ive been using LR3-IGF-1 for a week now, and i didnt get any cool veins in my forearms


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tkd said:


> not fair....ive been using LR3-IGF-1 for a week now, and i didnt get any cool veins in my forearms


Really?

I was fat and I did

How much are you using?

Just asking bro:beer:


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Really?
> 
> I was fat and I did
> 
> ...


 Im using 30mcg in the morning and 30mcg after workouts. I dont have veins like what you have in your profile pic. I am a little vascular(only because im lean)but my vascularity has not improved after using igf-1.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be honest i would not split a dose of only 60mcg per day i would take it all Pre or Post-workout on training days and all in the morning on non-training days...

i have to say that MR has a great rep in delivery of products i normally get my orders within 7 days...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I took mine every day after I came home from work. 50mcg a day but I did 80mcg for awhile due to me screwing up the dosing thinking I was shooting 40mcg and that really worked well.

If I do it again, I am going to 100mcg, and probably on a cycle of test too.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i orderd mine Date: 5/10/2006 and still nothing!

but i have faith in them and orderd another vial before mine comes lol 

Ben


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

yay its here!! :beer:

Ben


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

TypeR said:


> yay its here!! :beer:
> 
> Ben


I got mine in the post this morning aswel, but i orderd 2 days before you.

The packaging was very good, all with an icepack and polystyrine case. I recieved it in perfect condition and most important the igf-1 was cold.

I did previously hesitate in buying reconstituted igf-1, as i feared it would arrive warm and useless, but muscle-research did a very good job in making it arrive nice and cold!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

man i keep mine about 18 degrees C and still works the same


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

DB said:


> man i keep mine about 18 degrees C and still works the same


yeah i read that post about how long you can keep it at those temperatures after re-constituted with acetic acid, but it does say " why not refrigerate"

ps. db, on non-workout days what time did you take your igf-1?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

depends on the dose mate

40mcg all at once with brekkie

60mcg= 30mcg 8am 30mcg 6pm


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I took mine every day regardless of if I trained or not.

I think that the pre-mixed has a pretty damn long shelf life in the fridge.

It lasts far longer than HGH.

Had great results with the pre-mixed stuff the only bummer I see is that some of the stuff (IGF) might be left in the needle and head of syrenge. You are shooting such a small amount that little loss might add up in the end.

I like the stuff though.

Next Test cycle I am for sure adding that to the mix, and it wont be too long either.


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

well it will be 15 days tomorow that ive been waiting for my order of melanotan and igf :rage:


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

craigybabes said:


> well it will be 15 days tomorow that ive been waiting for my order of melanotan and igf :rage:


My order took 14 days to reach my door, I e-mailed them a couple of times to speed it up and give me a tracking number.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

craigybabes said:


> well it will be 15 days tomorow that ive been waiting for my order of melanotan and igf :rage:


yeah it does take a while..but dont fear it will arrive lol  mine did, i am waiting on my 2nd order now

Ben


----------

